# Gus turns 2



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

My setter pup, Gus, just turned 2 yrs. old. He's had a pretty good year. In the last 12-14 mo. he's been to ND 3 times and to summer camp in Nebraska. He's hunted sage grouse, forest grouse, wild phez, farm phez, sharpies, huns, chukar (skunked so far), ptarmigan (also skunked), and will try ruffies this weekend.

He's certainly not a finished dog yet...after all, he's had to put up with me. We've learned a lot together and still have way more yet to learn. But, I like him. He's got a great personality and he likes to hunt. And, although I'm sure I have a biased view, I think he's a handsome dude. So, indulge me...here are some training/exercise pics I took today. He's not pointing anything, just surveying the territory and posing a bit.





































Good hunting,

Rob


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

If he hunts as good as he looks you have a real gem. Do you have TW converted yet?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> If he hunts as good as he looks you have a real gem. Do you have TW converted yet?


If I had a lab like Cider, I wouldn't convert either! She's a great dog...and TW knows how to get birds with her!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a fine looking setter you have there.


----------

